# Clarity needed on billet box



## stevie g (4/6/17)

Does it only take subtank mini coils or rba?.


----------



## Moey_Ismail (4/6/17)

stevie g said:


> Does it only take subtank mini coils or rba?.


You purchase different "bridges" these are adaptors to use your preferred commercial coil, if you want an rba you can get an exocet, insider, etc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (4/6/17)

stevie g said:


> Does it only take subtank mini coils or rba?.



Sxk version comes with both included.
So you can use either kanger or nautilus coils or you can use the included kanger rba.

Authentic BB comes with nothing besides a boro(Tank)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (4/6/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Sxk version comes with both included.
> So you can use either kanger or nautilus coils or you can use the included kanger rba.
> 
> Authentic BB comes with nothing besides a boro(Tank)



That's insane if you think how much an authentic costs


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/6/17)

DoubleD said:


> That's insane if you think how much an authentic costs



Not really... the authentic BB is only about $30 more than a REO P67 and it doesn't come with an atty either. And the BB has a DNA chip.... so if anything the REO is more expensive really.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD (4/6/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Not really... the authentic BB is only about $30 more than a REO P67 and it doesn't come with an atty either. And the BB has a DNA chip.... so if anything the REO is more expensive really.



I guess that's one way to look at it. I was thinking the DNA clone is 1800 Madiba's fully kitted ready to go. Even if I took my REO Grands into consideration, in total, I paid just about 8k but thats for 2 Grands plus 2 O16's including Reo spares... but then again, I did get a deal on all my gear as I bought them and doubt that figure can be repeated brand new.

Question for me is, if I had the cash to spend comfortably, would I buy the authentic BB. I think I would lol  I might be retarded

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (4/6/17)

DoubleD said:


> I guess that's one way to look at it. I was thinking the DNA clone is 1800 Madiba's fully kitted ready to go. Even if I took my REO Grands into consideration, in total, I paid just about 8k but thats for 2 Grands plus 2 O16's including Reo spares... but then again, I did get a deal on all my gear as I bought them and doubt that figure can be repeated brand new.
> 
> Question for me is, if I had the cash to spend comfortably, would I buy the authentic BB. I think I would lol  I might be retarded


And if you do,you might just pack the reos away.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (4/6/17)

DoubleD said:


> I guess that's one way to look at it. I was thinking the DNA clone is 1800 Madiba's fully kitted ready to go. Even if I took my REO Grands into consideration, in total, I paid just about 8k but thats for 2 Grands plus 2 O16's including Reo spares... but then again, I did get a deal on all my gear as I bought them and doubt that figure can be repeated brand new.
> 
> Question for me is, if I had the cash to spend comfortably, would I buy the authentic BB. I think I would lol  I might be retarded



The BB is a really great device, actually its the best device in terms of a AIO pacage.
I have only ever owned the sxk version and sold it because its just not what i like in terms of the juice i mostly vape which is desserts.

I was going to use the BB as part of my EDC rotation along with my leppy and hadaly but the flavour i get from my hadaly for the juice i vape just killed the BB with exocet in it , so felt pointless to use something not as satisfying than what im currently using.

Another issue i had with the BB was i cant walk into a vendor and buy a new atty for it, everything has to be imported and it all lands up costing a fortune.

I love trying new RTA's and new RDA's and with the BB i just felt like i would be stuck with the same setup, which is not a bad thing if the BB and atty you using is working for you.

Hence why i sold my BB. So my recommendation is if you can try someones BB be it authentic or sxk try doing so because although its a great device it might not be a great device for you.

Enough blabber , good night peeps and have a power week.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DoubleD (5/6/17)

No question I want one, it fits my vaping style and 'needs' but I really doubt it will replace my Reos and O16s. Its like a Mayweather vs Mcgregor fight, would be awesome to see but silly to begin with.


SAVapeGear said:


> And if you do,you might just pack the reos away.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (5/6/17)

DoubleD said:


> No question I want one, it fits my vaping style and 'needs' but I really doubt it will replace my Reos and O16s. Its like a Mayweather vs Mcgregor fight, would be awesome to see but silly to begin with.



I am not optimistic.

It kicks the OL16 in the teeth.

You know how I love my reos and OL16s

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (5/6/17)

Ask uncle @Christos

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (5/6/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Sxk version comes with both included.
> So you can use either kanger or nautilus coils or you can use the included kanger rba.
> 
> Authentic BB comes with nothing besides a boro(Tank)


Forgive me if there has been asked before but does the SXK version have a DNA board?


----------



## Petrus (5/6/17)

kev mac said:


> Forgive me if there has been asked before but does the SXK version have a DNA board?


If I am correct, you get three SXK versions. One with the evolve 70watt chip, one with the DNA 40 watt and a DNA 60. I personally think DNA 40 would work great, because I see most guys never vape more than 30 watts on the Billet Box mods.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (5/6/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> I am not optimistic.
> 
> It kicks the OL16 in the teeth.
> 
> You know how I love my reos and OL16s



For you, maybe. See its comments like that I find optimistic, you haven't a clue what my taste buds want lol Also I'll build a coil in any quality atomizer to my liking and will love it. Its just a matter of building to your liking.

Saying things like "It kicks the OL16 in the teeth" leads me to believe you dont know how to build for said atty or the 'hype' passed you by already on said atty. No offence or anything, it just grinds my gears when I see threads with titles like "goon killer" or when people say things like the above mentioned.




kev mac said:


> Forgive me if there has been asked before but does the SXK version have a DNA board?




AFAIK there is Evolv chipsets used in the SXK BBs, namely the 60w and 40w, the 70w variant is a proprietary board.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (5/6/17)

DoubleD said:


> For you, maybe. See its comments like that I find optimistic, you haven't a clue what my taste buds want lol Also I'll build a coil in any quality atomizer to my liking and will love it. Its just a matter of building to your liking.
> 
> Saying things like "It kicks the OL16 in the teeth" leads me to believe you dont know how to build for said atty or the 'hype' passed you by already on said atty. No offence or anything, it just grinds my gears when I see threads with titles like "goon killer" or when people say things like the above mentioned.
> 
> ...


Sorry Sir.

Yes.I can't build.I also don't even vape.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Christos (5/6/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> Ask uncle @Christos


Look at the classifieds @DoubleD.
That might give you an indication of the flavour. ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Petrus (5/6/17)

Christos said:


> Look at the classifieds @DoubleD.
> That might give you an indication of the flavour. ...


PLEAAAAAASE @Christos , don't mention that P67, it kept me awake last night

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos (5/6/17)

Petrus said:


> PLEAAAAAASE @Christos , don't mention that P67, it kept me awake last night


You are welcome to take it. Will kept you up at night if you take it too

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos (5/6/17)

@Petrus ,@DoubleD. A reo is still king in terms of versatility, robustness and ease of use.
I love my reos and will probably get another reo in the future to keep in the cuboard. 
With respect to the billet box though, the flavour is a lot better and an ol16 is limited to the builds one can do on a single 18650. 
So as a flavour chaser, the Billet box with a doggy or Exocet seems to be a great flavour device thats really portable and can be transported in a pocket with no leaking etc.
For me the billet box is up there with a reo but i get better flavour than a reo with whatever atty. 
Yes, i have to carry juice with me now which i never wanted to do before but for the kinds of flavour I am getting I will gladly do so!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## DoubleD (5/6/17)

the sensitivity is real lol  You could swear I said the bb was shit.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Christos (5/6/17)

DoubleD said:


> the sensitivity is real lol  You could swear I said the bb was shit.


I'm just re-iterating that there is something with better flavour than an ol16.


----------



## SAVapeGear (5/6/17)

I'm just re-iterating that I can't build coils and that I don't vape.


----------



## DoubleD (5/6/17)

I get it guys. chill, im on the same team, the vape team, its a subjective sport..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vape_r (5/6/17)

I honestly don't understand why these bb guys get so but hurt when anything is said about them. 

If you enjoy them and they make your day, good for you. Don't try and throw it in everyone's face. Because next week they'll be something else that has the best flavor in the world

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KZOR (5/6/17)

Vape_r said:


> If you enjoy them and they make your day, good for you.


I have zero interest in the BB, I am not even remotely tantalized to try it. I have a vaping style which cannot be satisfied by the BB and I know that. 
Very happy for vapers that are truly happy with it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Amir (5/6/17)

I like my BB, I like my Reo... I like a dual coil RDA that smacks the back of my throat. My vaping style is based on my own preferences. To each his own. If you like the BB then great... If you don't like it then also great... 

Anyway, to stay on topic of this thread, I've bought a few stock kanger SOCC coils, 2 x 0.5 ohm and 2 x clapton coils, to test out for the sake of knowing. I've found great ease with the insider, intense flavor with the exocet and no real benefit to the Aspire 1.8 coil bridge because you can't reduce the airflow enough

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD (5/6/17)

Waiting for the BB killer

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Amir (5/6/17)

DoubleD said:


> Waiting for the BB killer



EVic AIO

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Vape_r (5/6/17)

Amir said:


> EVic AIO


Only if it has some ultem and only 3 are released every 6 months.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

